# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Official σελίδα στο facebook

## sTeLaKoS

Ετοιμάζεται η σελίδα του BODYBUILDING.GR στο facebook, η οποία μάλιστα θα είναι συνδεδεμένη με κάποιο τρόπο με το φόρουμ.
Η νέα έκδοση του φόρουμ μας κρύβει πολλά καλούδια ακόμη!

Θα τα λέμε λοιπόν και από εκεί. Αναμείνατε  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TheWorst

Ωραια  :01. Wink:

----------


## Eddie

Mπραβο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Πολυ καλη κινηση  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## chris corfu

> Ετοιμάζεται η σελίδα του BODYBUILDING.GR στο facebook, η οποία μάλιστα θα είναι συνδεδεμένη με κάποιο τρόπο με το φόρουμ.
> Η νέα έκδοση του φόρουμ μας κρύβει πολλά καλούδια ακόμη!
> 
> Θα τα λέμε λοιπόν και από εκεί. Αναμείνατε


τελικα θα φενεται στη σελιδα ποιοι ειναι μεσα η οχι??  :01. Wink:

----------


## PMalamas

καλο! Βομβαρδισμος εξελιξης-βελτιωσης!

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> τελικα θα φενεται στη σελιδα ποιοι ειναι μεσα η οχι??


http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...474#post334474

----------


## chris corfu

> http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...474#post334474


αα οκ.. εγραψαν σημερα και δεν το παρατηρησα..  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## PMalamas

δλδ τι γινεται απ τη στιγμη που κανουμε Connect?

----------


## Muscleboss

Θα επικοινωνει ο λογαριασμος σας στο φορουμ με το προφιλ του facebook και καποιες πληροφοριες σας, όπως τόπος διαμονης κτλ θα ανανεωνονται αυτόματα. 

Νομιζω οτι μπορειτε ΑΝ θελετε να επιλεξετε αν κανετε καποια πραγματα εδω, πχ ανοιγετε ενα νεο θεμα, να εμφανιζεται στον τοιχο σας κτλ... και φυσικα τα γνωστα likes που μπορουν να γινονται σε καθε θέμα που σας αρεσει.

ΜΒ

----------


## Devil

δεν εχω facebook.... :01. Sad: ... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Dreiko

> δεν εχω facebook.......


καλα κενεις...ουτε εγω... :03. Thumb up:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tommygunz

Όντως καλά κάνετε παιδιά... Εγώ άμα είχα την δυνατότητα να γύριζα τον χρόνο πίσω και είχα τα μυαλά που έχω τώρα δεν θα έκανα.
Ουσιαστικά φακελώνεις τον εαυτό σου ηθελημένα! Και όλα τα στοιχεία και τις πληροφορίες που δίνουμε στο facebook ένας Θεός ξέρει σε ποιανού τα χέρια μπορεί να φτάσουν (π.χ. διαφημηστικές εταιρείες και άλλα πολλά). Ταπεινή μου γνώμη και προτροπή, μην κάνετε fb αν δεν έχετε ήδη...

----------


## Jumaru

Επίσης απέφυγα το τριπάκι του φβ. Παρατηρώ κόσμο να το σβήνει πάντως τελευταία.  		Ο tommygunz βέβαια προτιμάει να περιμένει να βγεί μηχανή του χρόνου απο το να κάνει 3 κλίκ για διαγραφή  :01. Razz:

----------


## Teo18

Μπράβο παιδιά!
Καλή ιδέα!  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

H official σελίδα του Bodybuilding.gr φόρουμ είναι γεγονός! 
Μπείτε στη παρέα μας και ενημερωθείτε και από εκεί για τα δρώμενα του Ελληνικού bbing!

Bodybuilding.gr page

^^ Κάντε κλικ στον σύνδεσμο, πατήστε LIKE και κάντε ένα χαιρετισμό στον τοίχο!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## dionisos

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tommygunz

> Επίσης απέφυγα το τριπάκι του φβ. Παρατηρώ κόσμο να το σβήνει πάντως τελευταία.  		Ο tommygunz βέβαια προτιμάει να περιμένει να βγεί μηχανή του χρόνου απο το να κάνει 3 κλίκ για διαγραφή


Χαχαχα!! Τι να κάνω ρε συ... θέλω να το σβήσω αλλά δεν πάει το χέρι... :01. Razz:  
Πέρα απ' την πλάκα κάτσε να τελειώσει η εξεταστική και θα το μοντάρω και αυτό...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύ καλη κίνηση και στο φεις  το bodybuilding.gr  εγω τωρα το πήρα γραμμή ο χακεράς  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## loufas

> Όντως καλά κάνετε παιδιά... Εγώ άμα είχα την δυνατότητα να γύριζα τον χρόνο πίσω και είχα τα μυαλά που έχω τώρα δεν θα έκανα.
> Ουσιαστικά φακελώνεις τον εαυτό σου ηθελημένα! Και όλα τα στοιχεία και τις πληροφορίες που δίνουμε στο facebook ένας Θεός ξέρει σε ποιανού τα χέρια μπορεί να φτάσουν (π.χ. διαφημηστικές εταιρείες και άλλα πολλά). Ταπεινή μου γνώμη και προτροπή, μην κάνετε fb αν δεν έχετε ήδη...


 σιγα το λες λες πηρες ναρκωτικα! και εμπλεξες!
πολυ απλο σβηστο! μη λεμε τρελα τωρα

----------


## tommygunz

> σιγα το λες λες πηρες ναρκωτικα! και εμπλεξες!
> πολυ απλο σβηστο! μη λεμε τρελα τωρα


Σόρρυ ρε συ φίλε, αλλά ξέρεις ποιός μπορεί να έχει πρόσβαση στις βάσεις δεδομένων του facebook; Ουσιαστικά με όλα αυτά τα like που πατάμε, δημιουργούμε ένα προφίλ καταναλωτή. Αυτές τις πληροφορίες με τα like κτλ το facebook έχει τη δυνατότητα να τις συλλέξει και να τις πουλάει σε διάφορες εταιρείες ώστε να δούνε π.χ. το προφίλ του μέσου αμερικανού στις ηλικίες 19-22. Και μετά καταστρώνουν την κατάλληλη στρατηγική για να μας πουλήσουν τα εκάστοτε προϊόντα. Αυτό είναι που με πειράζει λοιπόν στο fb... Θα ποστάρω αργότερα και ένα βιντεάκι που είχα δει, φέυγω για προπόνηση τώρα. :05. Lift 1 Hand:  :05. Lift 1 Hand:  :05. Squat:  :05. Squat:  :05. Lift Heavy:  :05. Lift Heavy:

----------


## giannis64

παιδια δεν ειναι θεμα συζητησης αυτο που εχετε σε αυτο το θεμα.

μεινετε ον τοπικ.

----------


## loufas

> Σόρρυ ρε συ φίλε, αλλά ξέρεις ποιός μπορεί να έχει πρόσβαση στις βάσεις δεδομένων του facebook; Ουσιαστικά με όλα αυτά τα like που πατάμε, δημιουργούμε ένα προφίλ καταναλωτή. Αυτές τις πληροφορίες με τα like κτλ το facebook έχει τη δυνατότητα να τις συλλέξει και να τις πουλάει σε διάφορες εταιρείες ώστε να δούνε π.χ. το προφίλ του μέσου αμερικανού στις ηλικίες 19-22. Και μετά καταστρώνουν την κατάλληλη στρατηγική για να μας πουλήσουν τα εκάστοτε προϊόντα. Αυτό είναι που με πειράζει λοιπόν στο fb... Θα ποστάρω αργότερα και ένα βιντεάκι που είχα δει, φέυγω για προπόνηση τώρα.


αυτο λεω....! αφου δε νιωθεις ανετα με το φ.β σβηστο! 
τες πα μη φευγουμε απο το θεμα!

----------


## PMalamas

Κριμα που οι τιτλοι θεματος στα ελληνικα που ποσταρονται στο Fb δε φαινονται σωστα..

----------


## Steel Fighter

μπράβο σας παιδιά για το μεράκι που έχετε.

----------


## veteran29

souper...ευγεε

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Bump εδώ, για να δούνε το θέμα και τα νεότερα μέλη  :03. Thumb up: 

Join στη σελίδα μας http://www.facebook.com/Bodybuilding.forum.gr  :08. Toast:

----------


## akspoogy

μολις μπηκα κ εγω  :03. Thumb up:

----------

